# Nachlass Cube Bikes?!



## Mike2000r (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo, habe nächste Woche ein "Date" bei einem Cube Händler und wollte mir mein Traumbike Cube Stereo The One mal anschauen. Hab bissl gelesen das man bei den Händlern bissl Rabatt raushandeln kann. Wie viel % habt den ihr so in etwa bekommen bzw wie viel Nachlass meint ihr ist bei meinem Bike (Preisempfehlung 2799 Euro) realistisch?

MFG


----------



## jan84 (21. Januar 2010)

Wenns ein 2010er ist würd ich nicht groß am Preis rumverhandeln sondern eher richtung Zubehör dazu gehen. Viele Gründe auf die 2010er nennenswerten Rabatt zu geben wird wohl kaum ein Händler haben.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (21. Januar 2010)

09 gabs für mich 9% - allerdings mit stammkundenbonus....

ich würds auch eher auf der zubehörschiene versuchen - das funktioniert meistens (auch bei den geizigen ZEG-Händlern) ziemlich gut...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

kauf dir  eins  aus 2009 - günstiger und genauso gut - oder 2008 - noch günstiger - und nicht weniger gut


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Januar 2010)

mir hat ein händler ohne irgendwas bei 09ern vor 3 wochen sofort 15 % angeboten, obwohl ichs net mal kaufen wollt. vllt geht noch mehr, wenn du es sogar in erwägung ziehst, es zu kaufen


----------



## Bymike (22. Januar 2010)

9-15 % sollten locker drin sein. Und das macht in dem Preissegment doch den einen oder anderen Hunderter aus! 

Einfach höflich nachfragen, was denn preislich noch drin ist. 

Ich habe für's RX 2100 gezahlt (Liste: 2299)
Und für den Service, den man noch dazubekommt, geht das in Ordnung.


----------



## Lachnitt (22. Januar 2010)

Schätze das kommt auf die Zeit und den Ort an.
Irgendwann kurz nach der Euro-Bike im Rhein/Main Gebiet...

Cube Stereo
3x - Ausverkauft
1x - tut mir leid, das Bike ist sein Geld wert und spätestens in 10 Tagen verkauft
1x 2009 maximal 10% (nicht mir angeboten, Verkaufspreis Stand auf Abholbike)
1x 2008 Nachlassangebot 13% - war mir definitiv zu wenig

Schätze ich war zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort

Lachnitt


----------



## derAndre (22. Januar 2010)

Lachnitt hat alles gesagt. Es kommt darauf an wo und wann. Hat der Händler noch drei 2009er da stehen und bekommt nächste Woche ver 2010, wirste da 2009er bestimmt recht günstig bekommen. Im Moment sieht es wohl schlecht aus. Die 2010er lassen auf sich warten und die 2009er sind heiß begehrt. Angebot und Nachfrage . Ich hab mein the One kurz vor der Eurobike bei Barzahlung mit 30% Rabbat bekommen. Ich denke das wird relativ nah am EK sein. Der Service ist jetzt natürlich für mich natürlich nicht mehr kostenlos, wie sonst üblich aber darauf kann ich mich einstellen.


----------



## nullstein (22. Januar 2010)

Beim 2010er denk ich auch, dass es knapp wird mit großen Rabatten. Wenn du noch ein 09er ergattern kannst, würde ich dir zu diesem raten. Habe auf mein 09er satte 36% bekommen.


----------



## ssirius (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte da, weils gerade gut hierhin passt, gerade ein sehr schönes Cube Stereo R1 Carbon (20"), noch ungefahren, zu verkaufen. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## viper-mountainb (27. Januar 2010)

Cube Reaction RX 2010 im Dezember mit 12% Nachlass bekommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zodiac65 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe letztes Jahr keinen Händler finden können, der mehr als 5% Nachlass auf meinen Favoriten, dem Stereo R1, geben wollte.


----------



## Fränki__ (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mein THE ONE '09 im September 2008 bestellt - mit 16% Nachlass.
Achja, der Händler und ich haben uns damals zum ersten Mal gesehen. Mittlerweile bin ich Stammkunde.


----------



## BillyHeuler (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe fürs Elite R1 Mag 2010 20% Rabatt bekommen, wobei ich es kurz nach der Eurobike bestellt und mit der Hälfte angezahlt habe!


----------



## rSkull (31. Januar 2010)

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen en Cube Fritzz 09er Model gekauft,
hab 20% Rabatt bekommen. War von 2599 auf 1999 runter gesetzt (sogar noch ein bisschen mehr wie 20%)

War grad auf seiner Hp gucken, er hat noch en Stero One 09 18" fÃ¼r 2299â¬.

GruÃ


----------



## Mike2000r (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt auf ein 2010er Stereo the One 11 % bekommen


----------



## mossoma (31. Januar 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Lachnitt hat alles gesagt. Es kommt darauf an wo und wann. Hat der Händler noch drei 2009er da stehen und bekommt nächste Woche ver 2010, wirste da 2009er bestimmt recht günstig bekommen. Im Moment sieht es wohl schlecht aus. Die 2010er lassen auf sich warten und die 2009er sind heiß begehrt. Angebot und Nachfrage . Ich hab mein the One kurz vor der Eurobike bei Barzahlung mit 30% Rabbat bekommen. Ich denke das wird relativ nah am EK sein. Der Service ist jetzt natürlich für mich natürlich nicht mehr kostenlos, wie sonst üblich aber darauf kann ich mich einstellen.


 

Weit entfernt vom EK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

